# nano sratching problem?



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/09/23/ipod_nano_scratching/

http://discussions.info.apple.com/[email protected]@.68b94d61

First, there are people complain about the cracked LCD issue.

Now, almost 200 posts regarding the scratching issue


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Not a single scratch anywhere on mine. That's because I take care of my toys.


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

do you leave it in your pocket? will it bent?

i am starting to get worry now.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I keep it in my shirt pocket or inside blazer / coat pocket, and make sure that there's nothing else in there that can cause scratches or damage it in any way. No change, no keys, no nothing.

Even when I get my Nano Tubes (right now, delivery is slated for the end of October) I'm still going to be careful with it -- even without the reports of scratching and screen cracks (mine is absolutely fine) I would be doing the same. A reasonable amount of care pays off.


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

i ordered mine online, it won't ship until oct 5th, and it takes another week or 2 for delivering.
i guess nano tube should be available by the time i get my nano, i actually started to thinking that i won't use my nano until i get the tubes or any protection case...
this scratching and cracking issue really scares me


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I suspect this is why they released the armbands at the same time as the nanos. If you use the armband, I don't see how you could either scratch or bend your nano.

I don't wear a jacket with an inside pocket, so mine ends up rattling around in the bottom of my purse, but the scratches don't bother me - if that's the worst thing that ever happens to me - oh well.

Margaret


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

especially people complaining how they put their nano in their pockets, and the bending force cracked the LCD


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

There are some reports of people getting marks (scuffs I guess) on their nano just from it rubbing against fabric? Any opinions from people with nanos on whether or not this is true? Seems there are a few cases like this on the Apple Discussion...


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

You can put the darn thing in a bomb shelter and it'll still scratch.

I hope Apple start making condoms for the nano just like the original iPod


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I don't use any kind of skins for any of my iPods and they seem to be fine. Like Doug said, just use a reasonable amount of care. My new nano has some fine scratches here and there but really, it's an MP3 player. Just enjoy it. 

When I got my new car, I didn't put some clear sleeve over it... Besides, I think iPods with scratches give it a personality. Hey, that's life. 

Cheers,

Sander


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I couldn't agree more - you are one of the few reasonable people on this forum (in this regard)



Sander said:


> I don't use any kind of skins for any of my iPods and they seem to be fine. Like Doug said, just use a reasonable amount of care. My new nano has some fine scratches here and there but really, it's an MP3 player. Just enjoy it.
> 
> When I got my new car, I didn't put some clear sleeve over it... Besides, I think iPods with scratches give it a personality. Hey, that's life.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

While I agree that scratches will happen, but in the case of the nano we are talking about premature scratches and possibly problems with the screen. Separate subjects...

Also, the design/form factor of the nano seems to encourage portability...


----------



## vectra (Jan 23, 2003)

Mine has scratches already and I handled it normally-not with kid gloves....now I put it in a soft flannel bag..the external case is probably too delicate. Maybe the designers got a little to caught up on the design and neglected real world use when determining what the exterior would look like. At the very least for $300 bucks Apple should have included a soft bag or something like that....it would probably cost .05 if made in China. That would suggest to the user that the exterior is more delicate than it looks and the consumer would not have "learn" the hard way by seeing a scratch or two. I don't think it would have been to much to ask. I get a case with my eye glasses.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

ice_hackey said:


> you are one of the few reasonable people on this forum (in this regard)


The great ice_hackey has spoken, everyone bow down. I hope I get approval as being one of the reasonable ones soon...I'll just <i>die</i> if I don't get his/her subjective approval.

I try to keep my iPod in relatively good shape so then I will be able to sell it for a decent amount of money when the time comes. There is a balance that can be achieved between treating something well and getting full useability out of it. Opting not to smash my nano against a wall or put it in a pocketfull of change (the other pocket works just as well) really doesn't limit my use of it. I don't know why whenever someone wants to discuss keeping their stuff in good shape, it turns into a fight between the "keep it in a hermetically sealed, 5 inch thick padded case" camp and the "abuse it as much as you can because its fun and thats really the only way to get the full use out of it" camp. There is a middle ground.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

For myself, I am keeping the plastic on the front of my black nano in place until a reasonable case arrives ... after all, it is not an inexpensive item ... I don't think there is anything wrong with simply being careful.

I don't know if the case material is any different than the full sized iPod's ... I think the only mistake Apple made is not having any cases available immediately ... maybe they were originally going to announce the nano in Paris and then decided to announce it early.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Well for the short time I owned a 2GB black Nano, I can say it got marked up much faster and much much easier than my 60GB color. It's not a reasonable amount. I used the softest of cloths to wipe it down, and every time generated more and more swirl hairline marks/scratches.. whatever you want to call them.

As CN said, when it comes time to sell it, it will be easier to do if it's not scratched up. It's also just plain ugly when it's all scratched to hell.

Anyway, I've got my 4GB black on order.. gonna take forever to get here. So in the meantime, I ordered screen covers, crystal clear shields and a burlwood skin from decalgirl.com... and I'll get them before I get my Nano, so it'll be protected right from the box. 

Also, the only cases that aren't going to scratch them, are the silicone skins. Any other case, be it leather or another material, is going to mark it up significantly, especially if it's taken it in and out of the case regularly. That's how sensitive they are. Granted, my 60GB is almost as sensitive, the Apple case sure marked it up good...


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

*Ice_hackey does not grant you ice_hackey's approval.*

In my opinion a computer (or ipod/etc) is nothing more than an expense. I get my 'value' from the device in it's use. Resale is of no concern to me till I feel like I'm 'done' with said device. I don't advocate 'smashing' equipment, as you've stated. I take reasonable care of my toys too.

But, I also have more interesting things to worry about than "are there keys in the same pocket as my iPod".

Everyone knows that iPods scratch very easily, it should be no shock.



CN said:


> The great ice_hackey has spoken, everyone bow down. I hope I get approval as being one of the reasonable ones soon...I'll just <i>die</i> if I don't get his/her subjective approval.
> 
> I try to keep my iPod in relatively good shape so then I will be able to sell it for a decent amount of money when the time comes. There is a balance that can be achieved between treating something well and getting full useability out of it. Opting not to smash my nano against a wall or put it in a pocketfull of change (the other pocket works just as well) really doesn't limit my use of it. I don't know why whenever someone wants to discuss keeping their stuff in good shape, it turns into a fight between the "keep it in a hermetically sealed, 5 inch thick padded case" camp and the "abuse it as much as you can because its fun and thats really the only way to get the full use out of it" camp. There is a middle ground.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

I ordered the iPod nano invisible shield.

http://www.theinvisibleshield.com/ipod_nano_screen_protector.html

It's probably overpriced but the shipping is free and there is a lifetime warranty. I just wanted something in the 20 bux or less category to stop any bad scratches from the odd time I forget and put nano in the same pocket as my keys.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

ncoffey said:


> I ordered the iPod nano invisible shield.
> 
> http://www.theinvisibleshield.com/ipod_nano_screen_protector.html
> 
> It's probably overpriced but the shipping is free and there is a lifetime warranty. I just wanted something in the 20 bux or less category to stop any bad scratches from the odd time I forget and put nano in the same pocket as my keys.


Thanks ncoffey ... I just ordered one myself ... I was looking at some leather cases that are starting to be announced and they look very rushed and unpolished ...


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it is time for Apple to start handing out WARNING LABLES to every iPod purchaser. 

Warning:

1. Do not sit down with the iPod in your back pocket, the screen could crack

2. Do not sit down with the iPod in your front pocket, the screen could crack

3. Do not throw your iPod against any surface, it will get damaged

4. Do expect the iPod to adhere to many scratches

5. Do not drop your iPod, it will get damaged

6. Do not spill liquid on your iPod or immerse in water, it will get damaged

7. Do not leave iPod on ledge of table, you could knock it off and damage the iPod

8. Do not place iPod on roof of vehicle, you could forget about it and drive away, causing damage to your iPod

9. Do not leave iPod near tires of vehicle, you could end up driving over it, causing damage to iPod

10. Do not place iPod inside microwave, it will get damaged.

I seriously think Apple needs to hand out a flyer like the above to all iPod owners upon purchasing. It is sad to see over 200 posts over at Apple because people are careless and don't use common sense.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

You forgot - DO NOT REMOVE iPod FROM ORIGINAL PACKAGING!

Kind of like paying $80,000 for a car and then putting plastic on the leather seats and the carpet to keep it nice and clean so you can sell it for $40,000 a couple of years later.

Makes no sense to me.

I take care of my stuff, but everything I own shows some wear after a while. 

Margaret


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah -- Just look at it and DO NOT USE, EVER!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

MacGYVER said:


> I seriously think Apple needs to hand out a flyer like the above to all iPod owners upon purchasing. It is sad to see over 200 posts over at Apple because people are careless and don't use common sense.


Oh, is that why they're getting scratches and cracked screens? Here I thought it was overly sensitive plastic and a bad batch of LCDs.... silly me..... But all the while it's just people that are dumb and lack a shred of common sense, including me. DOH!


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

From reading the threads at Apple and elsewhere and considering that Apple is offering refunds/replacements to people, I suspect that this is a legitimate issue and not just people being clumsy or rough. I imagine they won't announce anything but will change the composition of the plastic they are using.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It's a gadget people! If you want it to remain pristine, then wrap it in some Saran wrap or buy a nanotube set. I was at the Yorkdale store today (to buy a 2Gb black one) and all of the nanos on display were fairly scratched up. It probably put people off but they were also being man-handled continuously and you could even see people jamming them onto the display/dock connector stands. Jobs did make a mistake in his pompous unveiling of the device by pulling it from his jeans coin pocket. But if anyone thinks they can sit on a pair of sunglasses and expect them to remain intact, they will most definitely regret the nano.

The Yorkdale store was totally buzzing today, even at 5:30. I took a look at the Sony mp3 player (the one with the OLED display) but it looks like a BIC lighter.....


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I use these on my iPod Photo 60 G. My original iPod got the touch wheel all dinged up in my bag so I wanted to be more careful this time around. I take my current iPod out of its case in the car (to put the Air Click on it) but leave it in the case for normal listening & for carrying. I just have a simple leather portfolio incase which is looking pretty dinged up itself so I'm glad the iPod is in there. These things project it when it's out of the case or getting slid in & out. 










I see this same company also makes full sleeves: Power Support 

The bending of the Nano is distrubing but not surprising...it's tiny, it's thin...it will bend! I can't wait for the day that the iPod is just part of your earphones.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Sander said:


> but really, it's an MP3 player. Just enjoy it.


You might be on to something there!

Geez I shouldn't show anyone here my 20GB iPod - It's scratched to heck. Of course that's cause I use it not stare at it.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I just discovered a review about the nano:

http://www.appletalk.com.au/articles/index.php?article=11797

There is a line in the review that I am still laughing about ... :

"Now, comparing the nano to some other common gadgets further illustrates how skinny it is. Here it is next to my Sony Ericsson k700i, and my Logitech MX900 mouse. My phone is now on a carb-controlled diet, and the Mouse now complains that "it's bum looks huge." The nano is practically anorexic, so please consider the morale of your other electrical appliances before purchase. "

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

CN said:


> The great ice_hackey has spoken, everyone bow down. I hope I get approval as being one of the reasonable ones soon...I'll just <i>die</i> if I don't get his/her subjective approval.












And BTW folks, I was watching CNN this morning. They had a spot on the Nano scratch problem, noting the reactions on the web and calls for a recall. So far, no comment from Apple.


----------



## denning (Apr 5, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> I think it is time for Apple to start handing out WARNING LABLES to every iPod purchaser.
> 
> Warning:
> 
> ...


As noted earlier when Jobs annouced it, he pulled it from his front pocket.

That isn't lack of common sense that is common usage.

After having 86% of the mp3 market and doing an insane amount of customer research and focus groups, you would think that apple would know that a majority of customers want/will put them in their front pocket.

Creating a device that will crack from regular and assumed use is just mind boggling. Had the 4gb in my hand, was about to buy it and then I thought about all the problems.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Errrr..... ever heard of a shirt pocket, or handbag or..... You wouldn't put a ballpoint pen or a pencil in your pants pocket, so why on earth would you put a nano there? Jobs was at fault for his shwmanship, "launching " the nano from his pocket, but he can afford to replace one when it breaks every time he sits down.....


----------



## denning (Apr 5, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Errrr..... ever heard of a shirt pocket, or handbag or..... You wouldn't put a ballpoint pen or a pencil in your pants pocket, so why on earth would you put a nano there? Jobs was at fault for his shwmanship, "launching " the nano from his pocket, but he can afford to replace one when it breaks every time he sits down.....


The majority of iPod buyers are students or youths. The male variety in general don't carry handbags, nor do they wear dress shirts with pockets.

As noted supra, it is reasonable to assume that customers will wish to carry them in their front pants pocket and it should have been tested in such everyday usage.

And I have placed a pen and pencil in my pants pockets on many occassions, as have many of my peers, I just don't see how not predictable this behaviour is.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

So what you're saying is:

If Tim Hortons made a commercial where a person places the cup of coffee on the dashboard instead of in the cup holder and drives away, that everyone who drinks coffee from Tim Hortons would do the same? 

Can you imagine the complaints? OMG, my coffee spilled all over me and inside my car. And you would read "But the person in the commercial put it on their dashboard and drove away." 

I believe that with every single iPod release we have seen the same complaints. It will happen again with the next iPod update. Yes the nano is small, yes the nano fits in your front, back pocket of your pants. Does common sense dictate to sit down on it, while it is in your back pocket? It sure is starting to look like it in here...

Maybe Apple made a mistake here with the nano, the general public is not ready for such a device. Maybe they need to go back to HD based iPods and stick with that for now. They tried to make a light weight, smaller iPod and yet it looks like the public can't handle this technology yet. I really don't know how else Apple was supposed to design the nano so that it didn't break for the majority of the people when they had it in their front or back pockets of their pants.


----------



## denning (Apr 5, 2005)

the question isn't how the device should be used in utopia, but what is reasonable and foreseeable for customers to do with the device.

statement of fact, a signifiant number of ipod consumers will and have put the device in their front pocket. apple who does extensive research knows this. having screens break and people opening up webpages, making negative postings, cnn interviews, fighting for returns costs a lot more in the long run.

fact is you have to test devices against everyday working conditions. you should test for drops, since you know that once in a while, even the most careful customers device will be dropped.

remember the saturn commericals showing them testing shopping carts hitting the side doors. you want to buy products that you know have been tested for real everyday use.

if you want to keep consumer goodwill, you can't build a device that will break so easily, and then blame your consumers that didn't use it as they should have, knowing full well how people will actually use them.

and to the tim horton's example, mcdonald's did just that, they got sued when someone spilled drivethrough coffee on their legs and lost hundreds of millions of dollars, later the amount of the lawsuit was dropped, but the verdict was the same. mcdonalds knew that coffee would sometimes spill in cars after drivethrough, knowing this still served coffee that was hot enough to burn (hotter than other coffee restaurants), they should have considered the fact it would spill and protected their customers from a forseeable accident.

calling you customers stupid leads to bankruptcy, protecting them from everyday mistakes leads to extra sales.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

I try to stay out of flame wars generally and I hope this doesn't start one, but practically everyone I know who has an iPod keeps it in their pocket. I had expected the nano to be capable of the same and I'm dissapointed that it's not. I'm dissapointed enough to be --><-- this close to cancelling my order. My previous iPod was kept in my pocket all the time and got scratched with time, which didn't bother me too much. What I am worried about is the screen cracking that seems to be happening under relatively light loads. I realize that to make the nano that thin the tolerances had to be pretty close but it seems that the engineers may have made them too close on the lcd. To say "don't keep it in your pocket", however, reeks of fanboyism. Any previous iPod would be fine in a pocket, and if this isn't the case with this one then there probably should be a label stating that it isn't.

Edit: http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/apple_responds_to_ipod_nano_screen_issues/ This changes my opinion on the matter. I'm happy mine is "Preparing to ship".


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> And BTW folks, I was watching CNN this morning. They had a spot on the Nano scratch problem, noting the reactions on the web and calls for a recall. So far, no comment from Apple.


OMG! I wonder if CNN will do a story on the 20GB iPod scratch issue?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

denning said:


> mcdonalds knew that coffee would sometimes spill in cars after drivethrough, knowing this still served coffee that was hot enough to burn (hotter than other coffee restaurants), they should have considered the fact it would spill and protected their customers from a forseeable accident..


Coffee is hot. Period.

The point of that suit to my understandning, was not that coffee was hotter than other restaurants… It was that it had the potential to burn and without warning. The solution to that suit was McDonald's printed a warning on every single cup that goes to the customer, warning them that the contents of that cup are, get this hot.

Had the temperature been the same as any other restaurant, you would still find someone who would sue because what the rest of the world sees as common sense, coffee is hot, is a shock to some people.

Before this thread runs long off topic into a legal debate, I think most people should keep in mind that the legal system in some cases has circumvented common sense and removed the necessity of ownership of the problem for John Q Consumer.

I don't look at a Nano as any more durable than a pair of glasses, my cell phone, or my original iPod. Therefore I am not going to put it any position where common sense tells me it might be under duress. And furthermore, I know that if I do, that is my responsibility and I take ownership of that.

We can split hairs forever as to how durable the item should be for the price you pay. But the moral of the story is, if you use common sense, and have reasonable expectations of the device based on it's intended use, then your return on investment is likely a much more ascertainable outcome..

If you expect that any show of wear and tear or any defect cause by daily use in or outside the boundaries of the reasonable expectation warrants the device unusable or candidate for replacement - you probably shouldn't get one…


And a lot of people are forgetting that because Apple owns 83% of the market when it comes to MP3 players, there is a growing number of people that want to hate them or see this or any Apple iPod product fail. I am certainly not suggesting that here. I am only ask that people consider that when they hear of all these unhappy Nano customers and messages boards loaded with angry customers… 

I mean I could go on here about how bad of a product the Nano is based on my experiences with the one I own - but how do we know I really own one?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

there's a growing trend for people to blame others for there own stupidity! no where does Apple claim that the Nano is scratch resistant, and no where do they claim that if you put it in your pants pocket and sit down, it won't break. but seriously, do they really need to tell ppl that??? i would think it's common sense. first thing i did when i got my Mini was to search for a protective case to protect it from dings and scratches.

when i first heard about the coffee incident, i just shook my head in disgusted!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The problem is that its far easier to blame somebody for your own lack of common sense than to use your noggin to prevent an issue in the first place. The scratching is a problem for "fanboys" who want their gadgets to remain pristine (kinda like the 40 year old virgin's superhero doll collection) but the screen cracking is due to application of significant force. Try sticking a piece of wood the size of a nano into your front pocket and sit down**. Not exactly comfortable......

** Disclaimer: inserting a piece of wood in your front pant pockets may cause injuries including loss of appetite, temporary inability to procreate, sharp testicular pain and loss of blood supply to one or both legs. Wood insertion is not recommended for males in a public place.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Does the LCD of a mini crack when you put it in your pants? (I'm not talking about back pocket here) The question is how much force actually has to be applied to crack the screen, and how much variation there is between different nanos. (Tolerances are never exact) I don't think anyone outside of Apple can answer that question. If I can't put the iPod in my front pocket and have it not crack when I sit down then I'm not interested in it. The problem is, Apple doesn't say anywhere if this is possible or not. The only reason this wouldn't be possible is poor design. Specifically, a poor choice of materials, or not designing enough for the chip placement tolerances.

Edit: http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/apple_responds_to_ipod_nano_screen_issues/ changes my opinion on this...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

All of these comments coming from people who don't own one, and so don't know what they're talking about.

You guys are just missing the point entirely. I wiped mine down with a microfiber cloth, one of the softest cloths you can get. And it marked it up all over the place. This doesn't happen with my 60GB at all.

Yes, iPods scratch easily. We're seeing more complaints about it because the nano is a lot of people's first iPod. That doesn't excuse the fact that from the very beginning Apple should've used a more scratch-resistant plastic. Thousands of electronics on the market hold up much better, I don't see why they can't put a little more effort into finding that perfect formula that makes the plastic more resistant.

Second, these screens aren't necessarily cracking from brute force. There is no damage to the external housing whatsoever. They are placed in a lose pants pocket, pockets that are deep enough to let the nano be far from any leg/hip bending or force.

I disagree with the argument that they're cracking from an kind of impact whatsover, and I don't think it's a design flaw at all. I think these unfortunate few people got defective LCDs, that's it. Something electronic could be overheating behind the screen, or from the factory they were too brittle, whatever. There are many other reasons an LCD can crack, 'common sense'.

But sure, keep blaming misuse, blah blah blah... 679 other comments referring to it isn't enough.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I don't own a Nano, but I've used one for an extended period and can say that I'd never put it in my pants pocket (front or back) for any reason... regardless, it's irrelevant if a person actually owns a Nano. Why people believe a tiny gadget with a fragle screen would survive in someone's pant pocket without any sort of damage (superficial or otherwise) is beyond me. It's not an impact problem, it's stresses and bending that's the problem. Your pants follow the curve with your body; when you sit down it causes the fabric to become taut. Objects move around... regardless of how deep the pockets are "perceived" to be. I'd wager there's some stretching of the truth of these stories...

I do own a 3G iPod and although it's a solidly built device -- I still wouldn't put it in my pants pocket -- only inside my jacket or hand-held. Despite the care I give it (I bought the iSkin sleeve) the case and screen still has some superficial scrathes, especially the screen.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I put all of my full sized iPods in my pocket, but always in a case. But they're a lot tougher than the nanos.

I can see it bending if it's sideways in a pocket (because the way the pants curve around the leg), but if it's standing straight up in a pocket there's just no way it'd bend, unless it was in a zippo (5th) pocket.. I can see people putting it in there because it fits. I did just to see how it would fit, but right away I could tell that it would be caught in that area that bends when sitting.

It's really hard to know for sure how these LCDs are cracking without having one yourself that's cracked, since I don't, I'm gonna stop speculating on the cause.

All I know is when I get mine [edit: another one], I'm sticking the clear sticker on it right away, because I just don't like the look of it all scratched up. And when a nicely priced leather case comes out, I'll get that too.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

kloan said:


> All of these comments coming from people who don't own one, and so don't know what they're talking about.


and then…


kloan said:


> All I know is *when* I get mine


Are you speculationg like the rest of us?


----------



## sprockincat (Sep 19, 2004)

So has anybody tried calling Apple and complaining about the scratches? If so, what is Apple doing/offering?

I've had my black nano for two weeks now and it looks like a white iPod with a year's worth of scratches already and its been living in an empty jeans pocket the whole time. 

I don't consider myself anal about scratches and never use cases or take any measures to protect my apple gear from wear and tear but the ease with which the nano scratches is just ridiculous.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

MacME said:


> no where does Apple claim that the Nano is scratch resistant, and no where do they claim that if you put it in your pants pocket and sit down, it won't break. but seriously, do they really need to tell ppl that???


Very true ... part of the problem is that the definition of 'normal use' has a wide interpretation for many people ... many people are careful with their iPods and many are not ...


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Hmm...I have never put an iPod in my pants pocket...I own a 20gb and while its pretty slim, it still wouldn't fit comfortably in my pants pockets (women's pants have SMALL pockets...I'm surprised coins fit in those things ). I don't really carry anything in my pockets (same with most females my age...not much space in the pockets, at least if you wear even relatively tight fitting pants...) So it would seem to me that for most women, putting a regular sized iPod into their pants pocket would not be a (comfortable) option (it'd be pressed pretty tight against your thigh I'm thinking). But with the nano, it might actually fit in a pocket, but would still not be very comfortable, so I would be curious to know if this bending/cracking issue is a bigger worry for men than women...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

teeterboy3 said:


> and then…
> 
> 
> Are you speculationg like the rest of us?


hehe.. no, I've already owned a black 2GB.. sold it because I think a 4GB is better for me (especially when the crew over at ipodlinux.org gets iPL working on the nano)

so yeah, I am speaking from first hand experience..

and for everyone who says they never put their ipods in a pocket.. where the heck do you put it then? are you those people i see on the subway carrying their ipods in their hand hoping everyone sees how cool they are? 

pssst: just because the ipod shadows do it, doesn't mean you're supposed to!


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

the 4gb ones take forever to ship


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

kloan said:


> hehe.. no, I've already owned a black 2GB.. sold it because I think a 4GB is better for me (especially when the crew over at ipodlinux.org gets iPL working on the nano)
> 
> so yeah, I am speaking from first hand experience..
> 
> ...


i just saw one of those ppl few days ago on the subway, who holds his nano while standing


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

hkx said:


> i just saw one of those ppl few days ago on the subway, who holds his nano while standing


lol yeah me too!
my ipod never sees the light of day


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

just wait til they start dancing... suddenly a colour backdrop appears out of nowhere..


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

A little perspective ...

http://www.pcweenies.org/


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes, I agree on the not holding the iPod to look cool (okay people, simply having an iPod does NOT make you cool)...but there are alternatives other than pockets. I put mine in my purse (in a case...woo foofbag!), but other options include backpacks, and shirt pockets (eg- on a sweatshirt etc.). If you had a really long pair of earbuds, you could tuck it in your sock (I hope theres room next to my dagger ) okay, just kidding. Besides, if you have a nano, you'd have to make sure your legs are shaved so as not to scratch it 

I find it hilarious when people walk around holding their iPod, or worse yet, the people who have the earbuds constantly hanging off their shirt, with their iPod in a holster that sticks out like a 9mm or something (just in case anyone didn't notice they had one). But the worse I have seen was a girl walking around listening to her shuffle holding it way out in front of her (OBVIOUSLY to make sure people saw it). Its a shuffle. Get a life. Put it in your pocket. No one cares...I can easily get a used shuffle for under $100.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

CN said:


> Besides, if you have a nano, you'd have to make sure your legs are shaved so as not to scratch it


lmao


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> And BTW folks, I was watching CNN this morning. They had a spot on the Nano scratch problem,...


Isn't CNN a 24-hour hurricane disaster channel now?


----------



## ajaxline (Jul 20, 2005)

Part of the reaction/overreaction to the scratches on the iPod Nano has to do with the Apple product design philosophy. Apple has always placed an emphasis on style as well as functionality. Cool, stylish designs are synonymous with Apple products.

I, like many other folks on this thread, am less concerned with how something looks than how it performs... although I am not immune to the "shiny object" quotient of a cool-looking product. I also recognize the transitory nature of home electronics, and generally assume that something I buy today is going to be very dated in only a few years (or even months!) time. That is the caveat of tech.

That said, Apple markets its products on both appearances and functionality. I could see why some buyers would be upset if their Nano looks like their cat played with it, after only a couple of weeks of normal usage. 

High-gloss plastic looks fantastic, but the second you peel off the protective wrap, it's all downhill from there. Protective sleeves help to stave off scratches, but (IMHO) they detract from the look-and-feel of the player.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

CN said:


> Yes, I agree on the not holding the iPod to look cool (okay people, simply having an iPod does NOT make you cool)


Okay ignore me at the gym then… Cause I long ago broke the clip off the case that came with my 20 GB iPod so when I am doing my stretches at the top of the stairs I have no choice but to hold it in my hands. Every other exrcise there is somewhere on the equipment to tuck the iPod. But for stretches I have to be a Fonzie with my iPod. Oh well… at least I look hip 

But seriously… I used to get really amped up by people walking around with the latest hipster device parading it around as thought it some how makes them cool. But then I remembered that quiet awwwww-yeah feeling I get every single time I am out in public in a place where I am using my powerbook and I remembered that on some level I am just like anyone else - guilty of the kitsch factor.

Oh and I have yet to shave my legs… er wait I shave my ankles once cause I had to tape it for a bad sprain from hockey - does that count?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

*Apple responds to Nano complaints*

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/apple_responds_to_ipod_nano_screen_issues/



> Apple responds to iPod nano screen issues
> 
> Tuesday, September 27, 2005 - 06:06 PM EST
> 
> ...


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

interact said:


> http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/apple_responds_to_ipod_nano_screen_issues/


This is excellent news. I was only really worried about the cracking screens, but since that is a minor issue affecting a miniscule amount of the iPods having the LCDs slightly out of place or whatever I'm happy. (And my nano just changed to "preparing shipment". Woohoo!)


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

ncoffey said:


> This is excellent news. I was only really worried about the cracking screens, but since that is a minor issue affecting a miniscule amount of the iPods having the LCDs slightly out of place or whatever I'm happy. (And my nano just changed to "preparing shipment". Woohoo!)


Agreed ... I am very happy that Apple has responded ... I know there will still be people who complain ... however, that will always be the case.

Hopefully, this 'story' can be put to rest very soon.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Derrick said:


> Agreed ... I am very happy that Apple has responded ... I know there will still be people who complain ... however, that will always be the case.
> 
> Hopefully, this 'story' can be put to rest very soon.


What do you want to bet that the story about Apple responding to the claims doesn't get the press that the claims themselves did.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I had a feeling they were defective LCDs. It doesn't seem that fragile that sticking it in a pocket would cause the LCD to crack. I'm glad they've responded to it though. Cudos.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

ncoffey said:


> What do you want to bet that the story about Apple responding to the claims doesn't get the press that the claims themselves did.


I couldn't agree more ... unfortunately, bad news is more likely to be communicated than good news.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Been using mine for a solid two weeks now. Not a single mark on it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I groaned and moaned when I got my 20 GB iPod a few months back cause it got all "foggy" and scratched. Then I got over it. And now I love it for what it was actually designed to DO, play 3578 of my favourite songs.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

"Microsoft Sues Apple Again"

Well, not exactly. But, the law firm that Microsoft retains, and that represented Microsoft in the AntiTrust case brought on by the US Department of Justice, namely Steve W Berman of Seattle, WA, seems to be on a bit of a witch hunt. Funny how things work sometimes.

First, there was the Nano Scratch Lawsuit. Steve Berman filed it. The plaintiff claims not only did he not hire Mr Berman, but that the suit (pdf) was filed without his knowledge or consent. Mr Berman responds by suing the plaintiff; in fact Mr Berman, Microsoft's retained lawyer, is in the rather unusual position of claiming to represent one side, while simultaneously suing both sides in the case.

Of course, would it surprise you to learn that Mr Berman, Microsoft's retained lawyer, is also behind the hearing loss lawsuit against Apple?

Would it surprise you to learn that before the year is out, we might find other suits against Apple coming from Mr Berman or his firm?


----------

